# Steroids are Safe for Male Contraception but Deadly for Performance Enhancement



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Steroids are Safe for Male Contraception but Deadly for Performance Enhancement by Millard Baker The World Health Organization (WHO) recently funded and designed a study evaluating the effect of a 30-month cycle of injectable testosterone undecanoate as a male contraceptive in over 1,000 Chinese men. Results from the June 2009 issue of Journal of Clinical [...]

*Read More...*


----------

